
The Creator of the Roomba Just Launched a Lawn Mower - melling
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/irobot-s-follow-up-act-to-the-roomba-vacuum-mowing-the-lawn
======
sarcasmatwork
I thought this was cool, but my coworker said these are shit compared to the
husqvarna automower which have been out longer.
[https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/robotic-lawn-
mowers/](https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/robotic-lawn-mowers/)

